# SketchUcation Site - Lost Woodworking Tutorials!



## Neomorph (31 May 2006)

I just visited the SketchUcation site to see if any more woodworking tutorials had been added and was surprised to see that all the existing ones had been lost.  



sketchucation.com":33k0dcug said:


> Woodwork tutorials
> During the transition to the new server the wood working tutorials have been lost. I also have no backups of these tutorials. I apologize for the inconvience.



Dave R, I wonder if you could help them there... I lost all mine when my laptop went kerboom!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 May 2006)

Hi John, I've already had e-mail with Coen about the Sketchucation site. He said that right now, due to some issues with his hosts and the fact that at this point they don't want to pay me for my stuff, he won't put it back up. I did manage to recover the SU content I had available there. It is on my computer at home however. If there's stuff of mine from that site that you would like, I'd be happy to send it toyou.

Thanks for the heads up.

Cheers,

Dave


----------

